# What is this wood?



## Voyager (Jun 28, 2013)

I thought at first it was Japanese Tamo, but it's too perfectly figured I think.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I looked in the "Introduction" section, and couldn't find even a brief summary. If you filled out your profile, or even your location, that would be nice.












 







.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I am EXTREMELY dubious that it is any solid wood at all. Looks like some kind of artificial construct. Do you have any better pics?


----------



## Voyager (Jun 28, 2013)

http://shoppingcart.djangobooks.com/Item/busato-oval-hole-grand-modele-4 this is a link to the person selling this guitar. I've seen one by the same luthier with similar wood. This guitar is an authentic 1940s original so it's 100% doubtful the wood is artificial.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

The exact same guitar is pictured on this link, click on picture of back, identical and according to them, real wood.
_*http://shoppingcart.djangobooks.com/Item/busato-oval-hole-grand-modele-4*_



excerpt from the link.......
A one-of-a-kind example, this exceptionally rare Busato features highly figured solid back and sides which are not easily identified. It could be cypress, Japanese tamo, ash, or a rare form of maple grown in the San Juan Islands of Washington State.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

What about a rotary cut veneer from a smaller figured branch? Would that produce a grain pattern that sort of repeats like that? Maybe I'm using the wrong term...


----------



## Voyager (Jun 28, 2013)

All I know is this guitar maker was either a genius with woodworking and/or had really good eyes and luck for finding wood like that.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

I worked in a sawmill as a kid, amazing what mother nature can do.
More a matter of patience and luck than genius, luthier didn't make the pattern, it grew that way.


----------



## Acercanto (Jul 9, 2013)

I read about people growing trees way back when and tying cords around the trunk to induce certain grain patterns. Might be an example of that?? Either way, really pretty.

Acer


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I know what end grain cutting boards look like. Pooh on them.


----------

